# Which tailight film?



## BustersJudge (May 26, 2007)

I did a search and could not find anything on the topic of tailight tint or film. What film is best to use? Any links or photos of installed product would be great. I want to tint my windows and black out tailights on my pbm right now I have the red tailights which I think do not go well with my pbm. Any suggestions or info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Buy the 06 tail lights they look awsome on black GTOs :cool


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Just my opinion, but I'd opt for an easy removal film for inspection purposes and in case an overzealous cop pulls you over and wants to cite you for tail light obstruction. In PA for a while many inspection stations were failing trucks with for example on my old Ram I had the RAM Head adhesive on my rear tails and I had to remove them to get a sticker. I was told at that time they had gotten reminders on darkening of tail lights as well.

One station will nail you the next won't. You can pass a 100 cops with darkened tail lights then that next one will get you. Just something to think about as you search for different kinds of tint.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,

Do a search on ebay. I got it for about $20 shipped. A little PITA to apply. but using a heat gun/hair dryer helps.

Looked good, but, as 04YJ said, I bought a set of 427 manaro tails of ebay.

Larry


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I would go for the 06 lights also....or the LED lights but you have to wire resistors into them. Not a big deal just make sure you do all the wiring on the "light side" of the wires rather than the car side of the wires.

The problems with removable tint besides like everyone else has said "cops" is that you run the risk of bubbles and pealing away. Plus it does reduce the effectivness of your lights at night.

but just my .02C


----------



## BustersJudge (May 26, 2007)

Well I learned the hard way! Do NOT waste your time on the film/tint kits available to black out your lights! I tried them and unless you are a professional window tinter you will never get this film applied without creases or other defects and it will look like crap. Also the laser precut pieces that I received were not even close to the right size and also made it look obvious that it was just film on the lights and looked cheap, not what I want on my baby at all. I think I will either have my local tint shop professional apply some film and maybe get the 06 tails as you have suggested and I had originally planned. Thanks for the input all and hopefully this info will save someone some time and money.


----------

